# Another steam boiler



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Since we are talking about and criticizing steam boiler installations, it's put up or shut up time, IMO. Here is mine.
Out of respect for SunnyDaRench, I am starting a new thread for mine:
*We have to install two low water cutoffs, that is why you see the additional one. Also, the orientation of the pigtails make no difference now with non mercury activated pressuretrols.
I did a drop header on this one.








Not every installation requires double risers and a drop header. Especially in the middle of winter with a leaking boiler and the tenants are calling the city with heat complaints. This is how Weil McLain shows how to do it in the piping diagram. I came down from the equalizer straight with no offset. 







Another one done in crisis mode, but came out well. The header is pitched slightly toward the equalizer, and works well.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good. Nice clean work.

Is there a minimum height that the gas cock has to be from the floor? I like to keep them a min. of 5' off the floor.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Looks good. Nice clean work.
> 
> Is there a minimum height that the gas cock has to be from the floor? I like to keep them a min. of 5' off the floor.


Thanks, Tommy. 
I don't think so. The first pic got a special inspection by the Boiler Division, because it's a commercial building, and I was complimented by the inspector. Now that you mentioned it, I have to look it up.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

In NFPA 54 valve has to be within 6' of the appliance it serves. Not sure if it's same in your area. Hope that helps

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of PVC piping and fittings you used for that in first picture of boiler!... just razzing ya, nice job!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> Since we are talking about and criticizing steam boiler installations, it's put up or shut up time, IMO. Here is mine.
> Out of respect for SunnyDaRench, I am starting a new thread for mine:
> *We have to install two low water cutoffs, that is why you see the additional one. Also, the orientation of the pigtails make no difference now with non mercury activated pressuretrols.
> I did a drop header on this one.
> ...


Did you do physically---as in hands-on-getting-dirty--do all this or a boiler tech that you employ do all this?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Plumber said:


> Did you do physically---as in hands-on-getting-dirty--do all this or a boiler tech that you employ do all this?


Good question. For better or worse, I personally did the physical work for all 3 of those boilers from splitting the sections of the old ones apart, to measuring the old radiators to figure out the EDR ,(1st boiler only-the others were emergencies) , to sliding the new boiler blocks (assembled sections) down the stairs on 2x4s with rope, to piping and wiring the boiler, and skimming. I should be in a position to delegate all of these tasks at this point, but I am not. I enjoy doing boilers, though. My guys help with the muscle, but they haven't learned how to do the near boiler piping, wiring, and the details to make a boiler legal here. Even the muscle I feel more comfortable being the guy bearing the weight of the boiler down the steps.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

Everything looks great, I just like to use double swings on my weil mclains especially, I will take more pics this heating season, lol lets hope this season is busy just as the last winter was here in nyc!!


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

SunnyDaRench said:


> Everything looks great, I just like to use double swings on my weil mclains especially, I will take more pics this heating season, lol lets hope this season is busy just as the last winter was here in nyc!!


Thank you. I was speaking to another licensed plumber, and he brought up a good point - that you can't do a commercial boiler for under 12K with all of the requirements of the 2008 boiler code.


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

newyorkcity said:


> Thank you. I was speaking to another licensed plumber, and he brought up a good point - that you can't do a commercial boiler for under 12K with all of the requirements of the 2008 boiler code.


Your absolutely right, I wish all nyc plumbers would think like us, we would be rich, to many low ballers running around, but you get what you pay for, and in thankful most of my customer believe that!


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

Good job, Clean work.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Nice job sir


----------

